# horncliffe mansion and jag graveyard



## urbexmodel (Jun 21, 2013)

Brief history:- Horncliffe Mansion was once one of the finest houses in the region constructed in 1869. The property was originally built as a private dwelling for Mr Henry Hoyle Hardman, local mill owner and business man. In recent times the property has been used as a wedding venue and restaurant. The grade II listed property has become derelict and requires a comprehesive scheme of renovation.

Had a quick look round, the house is falling to bits so didnt spend long inside. Jag graveyard is interesting though


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 21, 2013)

Great pictures and report.


----------



## frizman (Jun 21, 2013)

I love the look of this place. Its only about 1/2 a mile from one of works storage yards. Must get there before they do something with it.. Did you not see the cars???


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, that place is 110% fooked now!

Glad I went when it was 'relatively' in one piece.




frizman said:


> Did you not see the cars???



Car shots are not allowed on DP, so they have been removed from the post by one of the admin chaps/chapesses.


----------



## urbexmodel (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah the cars are there not allowed to post them they been removed


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 22, 2013)

Not much to see now by the looks of it, pitty . Nice update on the place thanks


----------

